# Revising 60s Hits



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2013)

*Revising 60s Hits *

Some of the artists of the 60s are revising their hits with new lyrics to accommodate aging baby boomers. They include:

Bobby Darin:
Splish, Splash, I Was Havin' a Flash

Herman's Hermits:
Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Walker

Ringo Starr:
I Get By With a Little Help From Depends

The Bee Gees:
How Can You Mend a Broken Hip

Roberta Flack:
The First Time Ever I Forgot Your Face

Johnny Nash:
I Can't See Clearly Now

Paul Simon:
Fifty Ways to Lose Your Liver

The Commodores:
Once, Twice, Three Times to the Bathroom

Marvin Gaye:
Heard It Through the Grape Nuts

Procol Harem:
A Whiter Shade of Hair

Leo Sayer:
You Make Me Feel Like Napping

The Temptations:
Papa's Got a Kidney Stone

Abba:
Denture Queen

Tony Orlando:
Knock 3 Times On The Ceiling If You Hear Me Fall

Helen Reddy:
I Am Woman, Hear Me Snore

Leslie Gore:
It's My Procedure, and I'll Cry If I Want To

And last but not least:

Willie Nelson:
On the Commode Again


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 11, 2013)

I can relate to some of those. Fortunately not all of them yet.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 11, 2013)

And this - then:  Born To Be Wild http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnB-dnJVlcs

Now: Born to be mild: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkUsnTZEGzk


----------



## annagoryun (Apr 11, 2013)

[FONT=verdana,arial]*Respect - Aretha Fran
Louie Louie - Kingsmen
 I Heard It Through The Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
 (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - Rolling Stones
Like A Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan
Hey Jude - Beatles
*[/FONT]


----------

